# Wago E Cockpit Modbus



## weku (16 Mai 2017)

Hallo an Alle,

vorab möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich kein Profi im programmieren bin.
Habe zwar erfahrung mit der CODESYS 2.3 komme aber echt beim Ecockpit an meine Grenzen.

Mein Problem:

ich habe mehrere kleien Steuerungen, die ich mit Modbus abfragen will, früher ging dies mit einer einfachen Bibliothek,
in der man direkt auf Merkerbereich zugreifen konnte und diese dann einem Array zuweisen konnte.

Ich vermute dies funktionier auch im E Cockpit. Allerdings finde ich keinen Hinweis wie.

Hat einer einen Tip ?

Danke
Karsten


----------



## dingo (16 Mai 2017)

Hallo weku,
die Beschreibung im Handbuch reicht nicht?
Anhang anzeigen 37019


Das Handbuch findest Du z.B. hier:

http://www.wago.de/produkte/produktkatalog/software/ecockpit/uebersicht/index.jsp

wo hakt es genau?

mfG aus OWL


----------

